
Show HN: Get an alert when unknown devices join your network - jwmoraes
https://github.com/joarleymoraes/net_guard
======
jwmoraes
I know there are probably many other tools for the same purpose, but just
built this while learning about ARP protocol.

------
stargrazer
ifplugd may be similar tool, or a tool to execute a variation on this tool.

~~~
jwmoraes
Could not find the same use case on that tool. But it's interesting anyway.

